# Hi- I'm Emma, 29, TTC, cycle all over the place! :(



## EMYJC

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. My partner and I decided to start TTC in Jan 09. Sorry, I dont know all the abbreviations, so this might be long winded! lol.

Anyhow, came off pill end of Jan, no aunt flo came til 8th April. Thought wahey, now can really start going for it. Went on ovulation calculators and looked at what ovulation dates would be for 28 day and 35 day cycles as I have been on pill quite a long time so not sure what I am naturally anymore. Mid April (round 25th) got dragging pains down there, thought possibly ovulation. Came up to 2 week wait thinking due 6th May if 28days or 13th if 35 day cycle. Now it's the 22nd May and still no aunt flo and have just tested and it's negative. I am really upset. This has all been going on since January, I know it is still early really but I am just so worried that I can't get my cycle to work again. I can see my partner is pretty disappointed too. I dont know what to do. Any advice appreciated or if anyone going through the same thing, hopefully we can support each other x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey, just wanted to wish you the best of luck. I know how hard it is. My husband and I were trying for near on 6 years and were just about to start IVF before i got my BFP. I had very erratic cycles and it makes it very difficult to pinpoint it, but mostly we ended up going from day 10 until day 20-21, so it was exhausting lol but worth it. It's not always neccessary to do it every day too. Our consultant told us that sperm can survive for 3-4 days in there and he's even known it to make it to six days!!!! Good luck with it all and enjoy it!! hehe :winkwink::

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1/.png


----------



## EMYJC

Hey,

First of all congrats! :) So happy for you. God, here's me moaning on after only a couple of months as well. I need to be more patient I know. We are going for it every couple of days so there should always be a plentiful supply. I guess when the time is right it will happen. I am hoping I will just keep waiting for my period to come and in the meantime I will have conceived without even knowing! :) 

Aw, keep me informed on the pregnancy progression, really happy for you xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Thank you! Don't berate yourself for feeling anxious, it's natural and you really can't help how you feel. I think we convince ourselves that as soon as we decide to have a baby then it'll just miraculously appear, we never imagine it won't be that simple, but it hurts when it doesn't, no matter if you've been trying 3 months or three years. It's not easy. Take care of yourself, think positively and don't apologise for anything!! :D:D

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1/.png


----------



## WinterKage

Hi and Welcome :) Yeah im ttc myself and it is hard but we'll get there in the end hun xx


----------



## Clare Bear

Hi and welcome hun x~x~X


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks everyone and good luck to you all too. I guess I am worried as it took my sister 8 years to get her first little girl, but she didnt tell me this until recently. I know it doesnt mean I am destined to have the same problems, but it does worry me quite a bit as I am almost 30 and my partner and is 40 so time isnt on our side really for something to take that long. 

Congrats to you too Clairebear. I hope I dont have to wait too long. It'd help now if I at least had a period so I would know my body was working again! Albeit in fits and starts at the mo! 

Thanks for reassuring me that its ok to be disappointed so soon after starting, it is true that you think it'll happen so easily. I know I wont be helping things though by being stressed. I wish I could shut it all out. I suppose it's too early for me to be getting excited until I have a couple of regular periods. Thanks all for replying xx


----------



## EMYJC

Does anyone know why my profile pic isnt appearing? Does it take time to be approved? x


----------



## alice&bump

hi, welcome to bnbxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hiya hun it can take months for you AF to start again properly from coming off the pill so don't worry (easier said than done i know ) . When i came off the pill it took 6mths for my AF to come back, I wasn't ttc though so i wasn't bothered. 

If you try to relax & try not to think about it to much it will happen when the time is right, Don't bog yourself down to much with the charting i think the stress of it sometimes doesn't help. Try let things happen when they happen & one day i'm sure you will get your BFP .

Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## EMYJC

Aw thankyou. Why did I get one period and now nothing? Do you think I have just not ovulated this month? Your little boy is gorgeous x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Was it a full on period? sometimes when you come off the pill like with the 7day break you get a period , So maybe your bodies just a bit confused lol I think mine was . 
But being honest i don't know hun & i wouldn't like to guess & give false hopes or anything. I'd ask the doc though they might have a quicker easier answer for you. 

Try this link hun ..https://www.womens-health.co.uk/stopill.asp

And my little boy is a bugger lol Beneath his cuteness lies a little monkey :)


----------



## EMYJC

Ha ha, bless him. I had a breakthrough after stopping in January for 7 days. The nothing until 8th April and it was a full on period for 5 days so thought Id be back to normal. I have been shattered, queasy, weeing all the time, bloated and everything too. Shame that hormonal changes and PMT have exactly the same symptoms as pregnancy! xx

I dont know why my profile piccy isnt showing and I have no idea of all these code words and abbrev's. 

Aw look at your scan pic! Are you going to find out the sex? x


----------



## DizzyMoo

I can see your profile piccy hun :happydance: , Black & white one with i'm guessing your yummy other half heheheh. 

lol is laughing out loud hun . This link has all the abbrevs on hun 

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Yep hoping to find out "spudniks" a little girl , My son is 3 1/2 & says it has to be a boy so he can name him " bugs bunny 3rd " after his fave 2 teddies who go everywhere (sigh). Josh just goes 4 when spuds due 2wks later :)


----------



## EMYJC

Perfect age gap hey! I am finally getting the hang of this site now. Hope you get your little girl, so long as he/she is healthy. x Anyhow, today is another day I guess, so onward and upward for me and BFN can be a false result I guess. I will just keep on trying. Hee hee. x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Don't give up hun, but don't bog yourselves down with it. 

Have a nice day xx


----------



## AutumnRose

Hi and welcome:)


----------



## EMYJC

I wont, the journey has only just begun, have a nice day too and keep in touch xx I'd like to know your progress and the sex! :)


----------



## Sparky0207

Hello :hi:

Welcome to BnB! Best of luck TTC, hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Emma, I'm also 29 and have been TTC since Jan 08, my cycles were all over the place too, and took a while to settle down, about 6 months after I came off the pill, but even then they were between 33 and 37 days long, after 10 months of trying I went to the doctors and have since had blood tests, a hycosy examination and my DH has been tested, all fine with him, but I wasn't ovulating, so they put me on Clomid 50mg which so far has worked in that I have ovulated for the past 3 cycles, just need a :bfp: now! Just wanted to say I completely understand how frustrating and upsetting it can be, especially when other people seem to get pregnant straight away (happened to 3 of my friends!) but others I have spoken to say it can take up to 12 months to conceive, the trick is to BD as much as possible throughout the cycle, and it should happen eventually! I should listen to my own advice! I have recently started acupuncture though as this is supposed to help regulate your cycle and help you relax, maybe try that? Make sure they are registered with the British Acupuncture Council though. Best of luck hun and hopefully we'll both be celebrating soon! 
xx


:hug:


----------



## emie

:hi:


----------



## EMYJC

Sounds like my cycles are going tobe just like yours. I did get that one period in April but since then nothing. I am going to the doctors on Thu as I stopped pill in January and I just want something to regulate my cycle like what you have had. Best of luck with it all Jessica, and keep me informed of your progress x


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome


----------



## EMYJC

Thankyou x


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome :wave: wishing you lots of luck ttc :)


----------



## EMYJC

Well since Sat aft, I have been having cramps on and off and feel as though I am about to come on at any second and have to keep going to the toilet to check! What is going on with me??


----------



## stargirl69

Hi,

Welcome! I came off pill in January too. I've been on it constantly since I was 16. Now 28. I've had a few af now - one real one in feb, march, april and now one in May, but they've not been very regular - one cycle lasted 50 days. I've read it can take a year for cycles to regulate themselves, but that everyone's different. Even if you're not totally regular yet, as long as you're ovulating you have a chance of conceiving. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Tam

:hi: Welcome to Baby and Bump! x


----------



## xJG30

Welcome to Baby and Bump! :wave:


----------



## twiggy56

Hi hun! and welcome!

I was on bcp for 2 and a half years...took 6 months to get AF back!! Cycles have been 40+ days...this one is now on 80+ so i know how you feel about long/irregular cycles!! There is _loads_ of information and plenty threads and inspirational stories of girls with long/irregular cycles getting their :bfp:'s so have a look round and see! Will give u a little bit of hope...it does the trick for me!! 

All the luck in the world huni! xxxxxx


----------



## EMYJC

Ah thanks Twiggy, thanks everyone. Looks like I am going through the same as you. I am currently on day 50 since first and only natural AF following coming off the pill. Hope I get that egg caught first whilst thinking I am waiting for AF to show up!! :) 

My cramps have stopped a bit now so god knows what they were about. You'd think the dreaded Af would show with that- but hey, docs on Thu. xx


----------



## EMYJC

Hey stargirl. We're more or less the same age and came off pill at same time. I am not sure if I have ovulated since period in April, my friend has very kindly decided to lend me her persona kit so I am gonna pick that up from work tomorrow, hopefully it should help me to pinpoint things a bit better. Best of luck trying and keep me informed of your progress xx


----------



## stargirl69

The only time I know for definite I ovulated was this month, and that's because I've been tracking my cm. I'm going to start temping this month too, as finding it difficult to pinpoint the date of ovulation. Good Luck - let me know how you get on.

xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Emma, let me know how it goes on Thursday, you could always ask the docs for a progesterone blood test, that way you know if you're ovulating or not, other than that there are things you can take to bring on AF, but fingers crossed if its not arrived for another reason! I know its frustrating waiting for things to regulate, but hang in there, chances are it'll sort itself out soon. xx

:hug:


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## EMYJC

Aw Natalie, Grady is gorgeous! x


----------



## EMYJC

Hi Stargirl- you know what, this sounds embarrassing, but I cant track my cervical mucus, as I am getting nothing down there! Dry as a bone! :( It sucks. My OH thinks I am going off him, hope doc can sort me out. 

Hey Jessica, will ask doc for that blood test, I need something. I have started taking agnus castus to see if that helps. Ever since I stopped the pill I have been feeling progressively worse. :( Will be in touch, best of luck to you x


----------



## stargirl69

Best of luck with the docs.

xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

welcome to bnb :wave:


----------



## sarah1989

Welcome to BnB!!


----------



## EMYJC

Went to the docs, she's gonna check my thyroid, fasting sugars and hormone levels to see if I am ovulating, gotta wait til next Thu though! :( x


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya! At least once you get the results back you're on the way to finding out if there's anything you can put right! I was trying for 10 months before I was given any tests, nd it was a further 4 months before I was finally given clomid! I know the waitings a pain, but they have to check everything before they prescribe anything. You never know, with you it could happen when you least expect it! Keep in touch and good luck hun.
xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Welcome to bnb:hi:


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks Jessica, one good thing is all my awful symptoms have subsided for the time being! I am relaxing and enjoying the lovely sunshine we're getting at the moment and what will be will be xx


----------



## EMYJC

I have had my bloods taken now, will have to just wait and see. Results on Wed at the docs. My body is playing tricks on me something rotten though. I am now 60+ days since last period (given up counting) and I am so emotional, extremely sore nipples, my OH thinks there are changes in me, he said it's as though something is draining my energy away. I hope the docs can get me back in balance x


----------



## EMYJC

Oh my god I have just had a :bfp: !!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi, welcome to BnB! :hi: 

I have cycles all over the place too! :dohh: Very frustrating isn't it?


----------

